# Problemas al intentar crear componente en Proteus



## rodorico (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola a todos, estoy teniendo un problema al intentar crear un cny70 en proteus.

Me creo el componente con sus pines a traves del 2D Graphics box y cuando le doy a make device me dice lo siguiente, ya no se *QUE* hacer DD

[IMG=http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/1021/dibujozeq.jpg][/IMG]

http://img339.imageshack.us/i/dibujozeq.jpg/

alguna idea


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 11, 2010)

debes colocarle nombre a todos los pines del componente y al componente como tal debes nombrar la imagen con CNY70 si puedes coloca una imagen de lo que hiciste y te digo que falta para que termines de hacer el componente...saludosss


----------



## rodorico (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola tio, pues mira el componente lo tengo asi, pero si *QUE* le ha dado nombre a todos los pines

http://img219.imageshack.us/i/dibujoomi.jpg/


----------



## lubeck (Oct 12, 2010)

Al poner make a device si seleccionas todo???
el box y los pines se deben poner rojos al seleccionarlos das click derecho y en el popup seleccionas make a device y aparece una ventana de los datos...


----------



## rodorico (Oct 12, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Al poner make a device si seleccionas todo???
> el box y los pines se deben poner rojos al seleccionarlos das click derecho y en el popup seleccionas make a device y aparece una ventana de los datos...




y como selecciono todo, es que no lo consigo, debe ser que soy un poco patan

vale ya lo he conseguido, es que estaba intentando seleccionar todo con el click izq en vez de con el derecho.

Muchas gracias chicos


----------



## zrod (Jul 25, 2019)

*H*ola*,* necesito simular unos transistores en *P*roteus que no están*,* son el d880 y el c1815*, ¿* si alguien sabe como crearlos me podría guiar como hacerlo *?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2019)

TIP31A y 2SC945


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 25, 2019)

No necesitas crear nada, colocas en el caso del C1815 un BC548 y le cambias el nombre en las propiedades del componente y lo mismo con el D880 y el TIP31.


----------

